# you have to do small squares to appreciate this lol



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Since I have never really handled bales one by one through the 21 years I baled small bales it's harder to appreciate in the way the picture suggests.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I know when I was a kid baking away stacking up in a hay mow no better sound then when the wagon guy shuts off the elevator cause the wagon is empty


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

endrow said:


> I know when I was a kid baking away stacking up in a hay mow no better sound then when the wagon guy shuts off the elevator cause the wagon is empty


So true and no worse sound then the tractor pulling another one up lol.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually its kinda sad and depressing putting in the last load. I love putting in crops


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Actually its kinda sad and depressing putting in the last load. I love putting in crops


Amen, my season is drawing to an end here. Makes me sad when the days get shorter and cooler


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

askinner said:


> Amen, my season is drawing to an end here. Makes me sad when the days get shorter and cooler


Do you have a fall hunting season for game and fowl there Aaron? How did you make out with lucerne production this year? Has it finally begun to cool for you....I know you had some relentless heat for a while.

Regards, Mike


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Not really Mike, mainly only pigs, roos, and the odd deer. I've already filled my quota of quail with the discbine this year, silly things they are.

I'm up to my 5th cutting now, waiting on things to dry up so I can cut the 6th. The rain has been long overdue, first real rain I've had since early december. Sick of the site of irrigators and pipes this year. Should get one or two more cuts hopefully, although I'm running behind at the moment due to all my cutttings being over 28 days, sometimes up to a week over, thanks to weather forecasters that forecast rain that never comes.

The heat hasn't been too bad here this summer, last year we had a couple of 45oc (113of) days, they were killers, but nothing like that this year.

Might have to plant some grasses and buy a bale wrapper. The ones that sent us convicts here (Poms) seem to manage growing baleage in miserable weather! I go into hibernation in winter with nothing to do...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Last bale? looks like he's loading out not in and put it up with a stackwagon.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

November usually sucks cause it gets cold and have to put stuff away and get ready for bringing animals in from pasture for the winter. Unless we have corn to pick then its not so bad unless it gets wet or snowy. After thanksgiving everything gets settled in and it isn't to bad turning the crops into money. 2012 spoiled us very easy winter early spring and good summer and late fall. Started plowing in march which never happens and finished mid December picking corn and cows grazed till the firs week of December. Normally start late April done in October with chopping corn. This year will be interesting. Could be starting in less than a month or it could be May


----------

